

Ask HN: Attending Conferences - Is more of your focus on learning or networking? - scalyweb

I'm interested in the feedback for those who attend conferences and also those would like to but are prevented by some hurdle/conflct.<p>Is a conference for you more of a social event or an opportunity to learn?  Or perhaps something else entirely?
======
mgkimsal
Years ago it was primarily to learn - both technical info at sessions and
learn who the players in a particular industry and/or region were.

For most tech/net related events for me these days it's mostly social -
personal and networking - and very little about actual _tech_ issues - perhaps
10% of the sessions are of keen interest in that they'll impact my day to day
work/life.

Another aspect is speaking - I enjoying presenting on certain topics at
conferences.

